# ***PICTURE OVERLOAD*** Christmas Photos of Mimi & Milo Created By Various Iphone Apps



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

****PICTURE OVERLOAD*** Christmas Photos of Mimi & Milo Created By Various Iphone Apps*

I was playing around with some Iphone Apps and created some Christmas Photos of Mimi & Milo. Here are some of them. Let me know which ones you guys like. I might use one of these as Christmas Cards this year. Thanks for looking! 

Picture 01









Picture 02









Picture 03









Picture 04









Picture 05









Picture 06









Picture 07









Picture 08









Picture 09









Picture 10









Picture 11








Picture 12









Picture 13









Picture 14









Picture 15









Picture 16









Picture 17









Picture 18








Picture 19


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Super cute!!! You should definitely use one with both of them in it for a Christmas card photo...my favorites with both of them are #5 and #19!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

They are all adorable,but I like #5 and especially #19.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I LOVE number seven!! That green pops! They are all fantastic. By the way sometimes I go back and look at Milo and Mimi in the stroller with the dolls. It makes me smile!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My vote is for #7. You really have to have both dogs. Milo and Mimi are so cute, you can't go wrong with what ever choice you make.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I love them all! I agree that you should have both of them in their. My favorites are 4, 5, and 7


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I love them all. I love #19 but the ones with the two of them in the red hats are great too. They are all great. Good luck trying to choose. I do agree with every one else. Definitely pick one with the two of them. They sure are cute:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Forget pic overload, it should state cuteness overload!!!!!!!!!!! Every one is soooooooooo adorable. I guess I would have to say 4, 5 and seven also to include them both, but the singles are precious :wub::wub:.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So adorable,they need to come with a warning label!! Cuteness overload! so sweet,I think I gained 5 pounds!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

They're all good! Love the snow dome too and well, alllllllllll of them!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh those are great! I wish I had an iPhone. My favorites are #7 and 19. I agree with everyone else...you have to include both babies. They are absolutely adorable.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

adorable, what app are you using?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my dear, that is so cruel, in such a sweet way, oh my I love all of them, they are all adorable and precious. Geez, so hard choosing. I truly love them all!!! What precious babies you have and what precious pictures.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

#2 and #13 but they are all sweet, it's hard to choose just one for a card. I do like the green border with the tree too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love how you said "Let me know which ones you guys like." You should have said "Which ones DON'T you guys like?" since I like/love all of them. :wub::wub: So adorable. Those could be commercial greeting cards with your two dolls. So I have an iPhone but no idea what kind of Apps they are. Can you share?


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

These pictures are absolutely priceless! They are so perfect. Mimi and Milo, sweet babies, I hope you both have a fabulous holiday!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Precious pictures..all of them. Love the first one with the santa hat. 

My firm support is for #7 - absolutely the nicest of the pups as well as a striking surround which frames the pups very well but doesn't overpower them. It's a great design....just my 2 cents.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

jerricks said:


> adorable, what app are you using?


Here are some of the FREE Apps I used:
P.F. X'mas
PHOTO2Cards
imikimi LITE
Christmas CAM
Pic Stitch

Please do share your creations. Enjoy!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

5 7 are just soooooo cute. What iPhone do you have? I wanna play too! Are they free or purchased apps?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are all great! Good job.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

spookiesmom said:


> 5 7 are just soooooo cute. What iPhone do you have? I wanna play too! Are they free or purchased apps?


The Apps I lasted are free and I have IPhone 4S.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone with your votes. I do want to include both of them in the cards but some of the single ones were so cute so I considered sending it out if It got majority vote. I will try creating cards again this weekend with both of them and repost them for another vote if it's ok with you guys. Thank you for helping me out!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok thanks, but I don't think I can. My phone is ancient, the 4 apps won't load, but I'm gonna try!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Hmmm I'm not sure if it's for 4 or not. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

#9 and top left of #1 but there all great. I can see why you can not decide.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I like all of them!
But my favs are 16 and 19!


----------

